# Rocket Appartamento - Noisy pump



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Well it seems I'm only posting issues at the moment! But anyway since getting the circuit board replaced the machine it's gotten significantly noisier. Clankly/like a bad car engine. Having done a quick google it seems like there would be two culprits

1) Boiler pressure is too high...(this wouldn't have changed since purchase (4 years ago, though so striking that one out)

2) Pump is shot and needs replacing.

The machine works fine and the coffee comes out as expected so any help would be great.

thanks

Saj


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@GengisKhan Or something is now touching inside and causing noise. It's much more likely, than the pump being faulty.

Do you have a video of the noise.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Dave for the quick response.

I've uploaded the video onto youtube (My first ever one!) lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like a vibration issue, something's touching....or loose and vibrating. Pump sounds good


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

ah okay ,i'll open it up and see what might be touching it.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

GK you ever find out the issue?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Bigbrownbear said:


> GK you ever find out the issue?


 The noise went away so didn't bother opening it up


----------

